# New Software Now Spooling:not An April Fools Joke



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

I turned on my 921 this morning to check my recordings, and it was in group# 4 of 30 @ 4:30AM eastern time. Hopefully we will get some good fixes.


----------



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

4:50AM - I'm blinking!
Group 18 of 30
elapsed time 24:00


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

5:15AM Download Interrupted!!!  It has started over. Take cover folks, it's a big one.

Bill


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I've got it as of now. I was going to bed and held power button because it hadn't auto-rebooted for a couple of days. When it came up, it loaded L213 and rebooted itself - I guess to finish the job. Seems OK, nothing new that I see so far.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

DUCK AND COVER!!!

Download complete on my receiver. Will reboot in a little while.

Guess we'll find out if this is an April Fools Joke from Dish or not.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Probably daylight savings time fixes


----------



## erh1117 (Feb 1, 2005)

I thought it was an elaborate DBS April Fool's joke, but it is definitely downloading to my 921 as we speak. I hope the joke is not on us...


----------



## CRL1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Just had my daughter at home check mine and it now has 213


----------



## StevenD (Nov 6, 2004)

Can someone verify that its in wide-release? Once again, my damn 921 isnt downloading the software.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

lies,lies,lies


----------



## ggw2000 (Dec 22, 2003)

lionsrule said:


> lies,lies,lies


And that means? 213 is here for better or worse- time will tell....


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

lionsrule said:


> lies,lies,lies


Downloaded and running on my 921 right now....no lie...


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Strange that Mark hasnt posted yet,, letting us know whats going on.. Or at least as much as they will let him tell us.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

nothing for me yet....still 212


----------



## TheBert (Dec 9, 2004)

Mark, Whats going on?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

It does not look like any daylight savings time fixes went in since the guide is still off by an hour next week.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine has 213, has anyone noticed anything different? Has it fixed anything? Release notes?


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Anyone figure out what is in this release? The only note I found was in the L212 thread, someone indicated that L213 was supposted to have ZSR prevention in it.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

I can tell you what it doesn't have. Still no guide data for PBS. Still no sub-channel guide data.

Maybe this is another one of those "emergency" releases. Remember those?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I know one thing that appears to be fixed - after getting 213, I deleted a program from the DVR menu, and the picture in the upper right corner was properly sized - that's a first!


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

That was one of the first things I checked this morning, and it was not fixed on mine. I have mine set to 1080i only and 16x9. What is yours set to?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mike123abc said:


> It does not look like any daylight savings time fixes went in since the guide is still off by an hour next week.


My expierence in the past with daylights savings time on my 721 (first change with a 921) is that the guide is off by an hour, until the actual switch Sunday morning, then everything is put back in Sync.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Closing.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40418 - please continue here.


----------

